

The future beyond bookmarking - Welcome to new Kippt - jorde
http://blog.kippt.com/2013/03/19/future-beyond-bookmarking-new-kippt/#

======
kirillzubovsky
I have been using the new version for a few months , it's awesome! Definitely
give this a try.

If you follow interesting people, then you no longer need to read news or tech
blogs; all the good content magically falls into your inbox. I love this more
than any RSS.

I am Kippt.com/kirill , if you want to say hi.

~~~
zachacole
Completely agree. I've been using Kippt for a few months as well and it's
already become my favorite news discovery engine.

------
crisnoble
Just in time. I was about to switch over to Dragdis but these thumbnails are
bringing me back. I have tried zoo tool gimmie bar, mustache, delicious,
evernote and xmarks, but Kippt is the only one I have have used for more than
6 months. The tags and collections put Kippt at number one in my book.

------
staltz
I almost love it. It has everything to be loved. Except a hierarchical
structure for links, like bookmark folders. I can't organize hundreds of links
just with lists, because in the best situation I get dozens of lists with a
dozen links in each, which isn't really good organization. :/

------
k8si
Requests: \- Integration with Feedly (my Feedly saves go to Kippt) \-
Integration with Delicious (or however you spell it) \- Tag completion based
on most-used tags \- I use Reddit Enhancement Suite. It would be cool if
somehow you could make it so Kippt can save RES inline images s.t. I don't
have to click the Imgur link to bookmark the image, if that makes sense

I've tried out so many (great) bookmarking and news aggregator services over
the past couple months that I now need a bookmarking aggregator to aggregate
the bookmarks from the news aggregators.

------
jenntoda
The list view works better for articles than the default tile view. I find
myself creating two different types of collections: 1. lists of articles
(bookmarks), and 2. collection of images (pinterest). Since I use them
differently (1 for targeted search, 2 for visual inspiration), the different
views work well for their respective purposes.

There is also a little hidden notes feature that lets me write simple mental
notes. Good-bye clonky Evernote, too-much-distraction Pinterest, and out-of-
sync browse bookmarks. Kippt FTW!

------
webwanderings
My conscience doesn't allow me to give "my bookmarks" to anyone. I'd rather
keep it to myself in my browser, safe and secured, moving with me through its
sync feature, wherever I go. If you want me to use your service, I'd rather
you provide a sync service instead which will guarantee that my bookmarks
would be with me today as they are five minutes ago, or five months ago. The
web is better off not using more of the propriety stuff.

Sorry, nothing personal against Kippt which is a fine service, but I am no
longer moved by new features or nice looking UIs.

------
danso
You're obviously aiming for a more design-focused crowd, but why I've stuck to
pinboard.in for so long is because I don't want the primary display of my
bookmarks to be a gallery of thumbnails. I'm usually bookmarking interesting
articles or essays and the best way for me to sort through those is a good use
of tag filters and search...anything else, including images, is just noise.

However, that's different if what you're doing is bookmarking visual elements.
But if that's the case, it's hard to be Pinterest.

~~~
shurcooL
Why can't we have both?

Sometimes I just want to bookmark a textual article, and Pinterest doesn't let
me because it doesn't have an image. I have to manually search for any image
on Google Image search, save it to my desktop, upload that as my Pin and edit
the url to point to the text-only article I wanted to bookmark.

Other times I want to bookmark something with a thumbnail, so Pinterest or
this Kippt would be great, while Chrome's bookmarks, pinboard.in, a text file,
would not be great.

I want something that supports both, so I could save all my bookmarks in one
place and be able to search for "something from 2-3 days ago" regardless
whether it had a picture associated with it or not.

Personally, the most important feature of a bookmarking approach for me right
now is the ability to see a timeline of things, most recently added first.
Filter by tags, search, etc. second.

~~~
mjmsmith
Sounds like <http://clipboard.com> does everything you want.

~~~
shurcooL
Cool, but does it have tags/labels too?

~~~
mjmsmith
Yes, you can put an item into multiple boards (basically, top-level folders),
and assign multiple tags in notes #like #this.

I've been using it for a few months and my only real disappointment is the
lack of an API.

------
kmfrk
I can only speak for myself, but the way I go about bookmarks is:

\- Image-based bookmarks: Pinterest

\- Everything else: Opera bookmarks (inline search beyond compare)

One of the main allures of using an image-based bookmark site like Pinterest
is that link rot won't matter, since I will always have the images I intended
to bookmark.

As they say like Sesame Street: "One of these things is not like the other."
The two types of bookmark don't really mesh that well.

------
abdophoto
This is great. I used Snip.it up until Yahoo purchased them and I've been
using Pocket to save my articles. This might solve the problem of using two
apps. Nice work!

------
personlurking
Is there any service like this that would let me not just link to the material
I want but actually save the content? or does Kippt do this?

I ask because a while back I started a private blog just for my own eyes where
I started saving entire articles I enjoyed reading (in case the links go bad).

~~~
kumkap
Checkout <http://www.surfmark.com> The bookmarklet saves the entire html and
the firefox extension saves the pages as an image

~~~
kumkap
It does much more - but could serve your purpose

------
jameswyse
This looks awesome - I've probably every similar service out there and I've
never found one I'm fully happy with, here's hoping this one is it!

I've been using gimmebar mainly to save full screenshots of web designs I like
for inspiration - A way to import those would be awesome! <3

------
jurassic
I prefer list view to tiles, but I wish the text wrapped at a more readable
width. On a large monitor, reading the small excerpts as a single truncated
line isn't the greatest experience.

------
instakill
I don't know how to discover new lists now (only people but I don't care about
people only interesting lists). Why was that feature scrapped? Or am I just
not finding it?

~~~
jorde
The old discovery was pretty bad and we decided to focus on launching the
essentials first. We're already indexing all our lists and also normalizing
links with new Kippt so it's only matter of time once we get some cool
discovery tools out again. I hope this explains it.

------
raylu
What is the point of the popup that appears when I click a link? How is this
ever better than taking me to the link?

~~~
meanderingman
I was thinking the same thing. Its odd that clicking on a bookmark brings this
odd popup instead of loading the content I was trying to reach.

------
dabeeeenster
How about an Android App? Or at least a "Share" plugin for Android - sorely
lacking!

~~~
jorde
There's couple of 3rd partyAndroid apps already available on Play Market. I
also heard few days ago that there will be a new one available within a week
which looked pretty sweet based on the screenshots (unfortunately I don't know
the name).

------
sunnybunny
Wish it could be my new google reader... but alas, no rss feed input...

~~~
jorde
(Kippt's developer here)

Polling feeds is quite resource intensive and something we don't really have
the resources (mainly the implementation). This is definitely that could be
easily implemented with something like Superfeedr and our API - I have been
thinking of implementing this as a weekend project.

------
timooo
This is amazing!

------
mrgold
Kippt, what I like about you guys is that you never seem to go away. It looks
like you're in it for the long haul, with both feet in (to mix metaphors).

I'll give you a try this time!

